# Another batch of smokey goodness w/Qview



## chewmeister (Nov 16, 2014)

After a two week swim in the brine, it was time to smoke some more bacon. Dried it off, peppered both sides with fresh GBP and after a day in the fridge, into the smoker. Gave it 12 hours of hickory and apple pellets. Pork heaven.

Going for a two week swim













Summer14 027.jpg



__ chewmeister
__ Nov 16, 2014






After peppering and a rest, into the smoker













Summer14 028.jpg



__ chewmeister
__ Nov 16, 2014






After 12 hours of smoke













Summer14 029.jpg



__ chewmeister
__ Nov 16, 2014






Let it chill in the freezer for awhile to stiffen up, then sliced.













Summer14 034.jpg



__ chewmeister
__ Nov 16, 2014






Seeing as I was cold smoking, threw some Cheddar and Gouda in there as well for 3 hrs













Summer14 036.jpg



__ chewmeister
__ Nov 16, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Nov 16, 2014)

It looks good. Did you let the bacon rest a few days before you smoked it?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## chewmeister (Nov 16, 2014)

themule69 said:


> It looks good. Did you let the bacon rest a few days before you smoked it?
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks, David. I let it rest for 24 hours in the fridge to form a pellicle. Tried a sample, it was awesome.


----------



## briankinlaw (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm interest in what kind of Cure you use and what is the nitrite percentage of this cure.  If I kept my bacon in the cure for two weeks... you could use it for shingles and it would be so salty no human could eat it.   I live here in germany and we don't have access to the same type of cures.  I mean Yes I can order the Morton products from ebay, but to pay the import, tax and shipping crazy.... what you guys pay 12 dollars for would cost me 100 dollars to get here and if customs say the nitrite content over 1.5.... they would take it and I still have to pay... crazy Right??

Thanks and Happy smoking


----------



## chewmeister (Dec 11, 2014)

BrianKinlaw said:


> I'm interest in what kind of Cure you use and what is the nitrite percentage of this cure.  If I kept my bacon in the cure for two weeks... you could use it for shingles and it would be so salty no human could eat it.   I live here in germany and we don't have access to the same type of cures.  I mean Yes I can order the Morton products from ebay, but to pay the import, tax and shipping crazy.... what you guys pay 12 dollars for would cost me 100 dollars to get here and if customs say the nitrite content over 1.5.... they would take it and I still have to pay... crazy Right??
> 
> Thanks and Happy smoking


I'm using cure #1, 6.25% nitrite. The bacon really isn't all that salty. I usually will slice off a small piece after curing and check the saltiness. If too salty, I soak the pork in some fresh water for a few hours and recheck.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 11, 2014)

I missed this somehow.

That bacon looks great.


----------



## chewmeister (Dec 11, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I missed this somehow.
> 
> That bacon looks great.


Thanks! Tastes good too.


----------

